# Bee on Mint



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Wow!*

Fabulous picture! Thanks for posting it...


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW Great picture and super clear. Would you share the kind of camera you used.


----------



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

*My Camera*

My camera that i used on this shot was a Kodak Easy Share Z740. Not a very expensive camera. But on the micro setting it does a good job.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Great Photo!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I copied that photo into my collection of photo's; one so I know what mint looks like blooming and two, because it is fabulous!

Thanks,


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Awesome pic! You should bee a photographer or something 
Tom


----------

